# Ads On Lhcf Website



## DST1913 (Feb 23, 2017)

So I usually only come on this site on my phone and I noticed in maybe the past 2 weeks there are now links to ads and banners that are coming up when I come on this site.  Its all hair related but I know its spam

Does anyone else see this or do I have some sort of virus?  It was never there before.  If so does anyone have any clue how to make it go away? Screenshot below.. .


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 23, 2017)

I see this


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, it's coming up now as a scrolling banner at the bottom of my phone. Don't know why though as this is recently, last two or three days.


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes.  At first I thought my ipad was trippin.  So annoying.


----------



## DST1913 (Feb 23, 2017)

Phew ok. I was like wth? I cleared my cache and thought I had a virus. Its SUPER annoying.  I hope they get rid of it!


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes I have them at the top and bottom and it's irritating.


----------



## Papoose (Feb 23, 2017)

I hate them.


----------



## Sosa (Feb 23, 2017)

It's so annoying, I hate coming on this site now. Because the banners scroll across, it is very distracting.


----------



## pink gator (Feb 23, 2017)

It's distracting. I wish LHCF were like Pandora where our membership fee prevents advertising. 

I hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## DST1913 (Feb 23, 2017)

pink gator said:


> It's distracting. I wish LHCF were like Pandora where our membership fee prevents advertising.
> 
> I hope it's fixed soon.



So I believe its here to stay based on the response I just got from one of the moderators


----------



## pink gator (Feb 23, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> So I believe its here to stay based on the response I just got from one of the moderators



Yeah. There's also another complaint thread under this one where Nikos said that there's really nothing much he can do because revenue is low. 

I took another member's advice and downloaded a free ad blocker app for my Android. So far, so good.


----------



## DST1913 (Feb 23, 2017)

pink gator said:


> Yeah. There's also another complaint thread under this one where Nikos said that there's really nothing much he can do because revenue is low.
> 
> I took another member's advice and downloaded a free ad blocker app for my Android. So far, so good.


Oh please share


----------



## pink gator (Feb 24, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Oh please share


I downloaded Free Ad Blocker Browser from the Google store.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 24, 2017)

pink gator said:


> I downloaded Free Ad Blocker Browser from the Google store.


I did the exact same thing.


----------



## beverly (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply. There have been several threads on this so I am sorry I missed this one to reply. We are working to make the ad experience better for you. We experienced technical issues with the other ad product and had to switch to this product unexpectedly. If you can give us a few weeks, I am sure this will be resolved. We are trying to figure out how to get rid of the scrolling banner. I didn't realize that this was an issue until a couple of days ago. I agree it is annoying. It cost several thousand dollars a year to purchase to maintain the servers and bandwith to keep the site up and running without latency. We need to have ads to offset this cost. thank you for understanding. The ads come from reputable companies, (bing/yahoo) and will not harm your computer with viruses in any way.


----------



## january noir (Feb 26, 2017)

beverly said:


> Sorry for the late reply. There have been several threads on this so I am sorry I missed this one to reply. We are working to make the ad experience better for you. We experienced technical issues with the other ad product and had to switch to this product unexpectedly. If you can give us a few weeks, I am sure this will be resolved. We are trying to figure out how to get rid of the scrolling banner. I didn't realize that this was an issue until a couple of days ago. I agree it is annoying. It cost several thousand dollars a year to purchase to maintain the servers and bandwith to keep the site up and running without latency. We need to have ads to offset this cost. thank you for understanding. The ads come from reputable companies, (bing/yahoo) and will not harm your computer with viruses in any way.


Thanks for the explanation!  The scrolling banner is affecting the quality of our experience.


----------



## DST1913 (Feb 26, 2017)

beverly said:


> Sorry for the late reply. There have been several threads on this so I am sorry I missed this one to reply. We are working to make the ad experience better for you. We experienced technical issues with the other ad product and had to switch to this product unexpectedly. If you can give us a few weeks, I am sure this will be resolved. We are trying to figure out how to get rid of the scrolling banner. I didn't realize that this was an issue until a couple of days ago. I agree it is annoying. It cost several thousand dollars a year to purchase to maintain the servers and bandwith to keep the site up and running without latency. We need to have ads to offset this cost. thank you for understanding. The ads come from reputable companies, (bing/yahoo) and will not harm your computer with viruses in any way.


Thanks for the reply. I will sit tight


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes the scrolling banner is very distracting for my eyes, it makes it hard to focus them.

If you change your phone orientation to landscape the scrolling one disappears. But I prefer portrait mode...

Update: I just downloaded the Norton ad blocker and it got rid of both ads!


----------



## Feenix (Mar 16, 2017)

The banner that has the name up above causes my screen to adjust while reading ( very , very annoying) I presume that the browser is adjusting the entire page to the size of the banner which is wayyyyyy smaller than the rest of the page. Actually its about half the size. If this can be fixed, then the pages would remain the size they should.

Help @dimopoulos


----------



## kanozas (Jul 26, 2017)

My anti-virus program keeps blocking www.plum.com from gathering info from my computer.  It only tried to come up when I'm on LHCF.  Does anybody else get that?


----------

